# Figli: divorzio-separazione



## Old Airforever (13 Settembre 2008)

Per i figli, è più tollerabile e somatizzabile il divorzio-separazione o genitori che rimangono uniti per il loro bene? Ma questo bene è davvero un bene o un "bene"?
Airforever


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per i figli, *è più tollerabile e somatizzabile il divorzio-separazione* o genitori che rimangono uniti per il loro bene? Ma questo bene è davvero un bene o un "bene"?
> Airforever


Non è bene, è il male minore. Certo poi bisogna essere genitori intelligenti.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Mah...se non si tirano i piatti, per me è meglio la famiglia (poi tanto tutto rientra...)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per i figli, è più tollerabile e somatizzabile il divorzio-separazione o genitori che rimangono uniti per il loro bene? Ma questo bene è davvero un bene o un "bene"?
> Airforever


 
credo dipenda dall'età dei figli.....col cazzo che un figlio adolescente vuole tenersi sotto lo stesso tetto genitori in continua lite


----------



## Old sperella (13 Settembre 2008)

Dipende da quanto è grave la crisi dei coniugi e come la gestiscono in presenza dei figli .


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo dipenda dall'età dei figli.....col cazzo che un figlio adolescente vuole tenersi sotto lo stesso tetto genitori in continua lite


Un figlio adolescente col cazzo che vuole i genitori in mezzo alle wallance a prescindere...


----------



## Old ilary (14 Settembre 2008)

Secondo me se entrambi i coniugi, passata la rabbia, si rendono conto che non si amano più, la scelta più matura da fare è la separazione. Si può essere ottimi genitori a prescindere da tutto. Spesso molte coppie reprimono la verità e stanno insieme per i doveri, per i figli e, parliamoci chiaro, anche per la gente (specie se si vive in paeselli). Allora mi chiedo: cosa è più giusto per un figlio? vivere con genitori in casa che non si sopportano, che litigano, che si fanno le corna...però...si salvano le apparenze! Non sarebbe proprio giusto.


----------

